# Almost 3 Years...



## kreese323 (Apr 6, 2014)

Almost 3 years ago, on October 12, 2011, I lost my beloved Snowy to cancer. I got her in 2000, when I was 5. We grew up together and she was my best friend. We thought she had an ingrown hair.. but turned out to be a mean, cancerous, mass cell tumor. She was misdiagnosed by the first vet she went to when we found the lump so we took her elsewhere. We went to Manor Animal Hospital and had Dr. Sue look at her. This was the best decision we've ever made. Dr. Sue was amazing and she showed she cared. This tumor was taking up her side at this point. Something that was so small and didn't seem like a big deal, turned out to be a big, scary situation. My Snowy was put on medication and even had 2 surgeries to try to remove it. After no luck, she started to show signs of passing. She started hiding in the corner of a room in our basement. I came home from school one day and tried to give her her favorite treats, but she didn't want them. She was hiding from me so she could pass. I remember falling to the floor, crying my eyes out. After a couple more days, we decided it was time. We scheduled an appointment to put her to sleep. My family and I couldn't watch her suffer anymore. She would just lay in the upstairs bathroom because she was so weak. My sister and I spent the entire day sitting in the bathroom telling her how much we loved her and how beautiful she was. We took her into the animal hospital and Dr. Sue explained everything and we had her put to rest peacefully. We all were by her side and our faces were the last she saw before going to sleep. We had her cremated and she is sitting in a beautifully designed box with a rose and her bandanas. I miss her and love her more than anything. She is my angel <3. Also, please don't take any uncertain findings lightly. If you see something on your pet that isnt supposed to be there, its best to go to your vet right away.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss... I think I need tissues now... Time passes and I don't think it ever gets easier, we just learn how to deal with it better.. Thank you for giving Snowy a good home and taking care of her.. :hugs:


----------



## kreese323 (Apr 6, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> So sorry for your loss... I think I need tissues now... Time passes and I don't think it ever gets easier, we just learn how to deal with it better.. Thank you for giving Snowy a good home and taking care of her.. :hugs:


Thank you so much for your kind words . It means a lot to me . I agree that it doesn't get easier. They are so much more than just pets, they are our babies.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Snowy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for yourloss. I believe our pups still watch over us from where they are young and strong .


----------



## kreese323 (Apr 6, 2014)

Loneforce said:


> I am sorry for your loss of Snowy.


Thank you so much


----------



## kreese323 (Apr 6, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for yourloss. I believe our pups still watch over us from where they are young and strong .


Thank you. I definitely agree. I actually had a dream about her a few nights ago, she was young again and perfect. She was running free and it assured me she was okay .


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Its obvious that snowy left a great paw imprint on your heart. Its wonderful that you remember her three years later. The loss you feel is just a reminder of how special Snowy was. Enjoy your memories of your girl. RIP sweet Snowy.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

kreese323 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words . It means a lot to me . I agree that it doesn't get easier. They are so much more than just pets, they are our babies.


You are welcome  Thank you for sharing your story too.


----------

